# Chakte-viga



## rightuppercut (Oct 8, 2008)

Two pieces of the same species. Weird how different they look. But I got 1st hand info on 'em from an inspector. I guess he should know. Also known as sapidilla.
I took these with me to a show last week. I thought they would sell for sure. Unfortunately no one was buying. I sold 4 stoppers all weekend. That's a shame because I traveled over 1000 miles to the show. If it wasn't for the award I won, I'd really be bumming.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Chakte-vida*

WOW beautifull pieces,Dang shame about the show,BUT been there done it:thumbdown:.Hope you got to have a bit more fun on that 1000 mi trip. :yes:


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow! Impressive pieces :thumbsup:

What part of the world do we get this timber from?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, the top piece at least looks like chakte viga (Caesalpinia platyloba, aka bloodheart) and I'll take your word for it on the second piece (as you point out, it sure looks different) but that wood has no relationship to sapodilla (Manilkara bidentata), although with so many common names out there it's certainly possible that my database of 126,000+ common wood names is missing that use. Sapodilla is more pink than red, turns brown with age, and is hard as nails. Chakte viga is more workable.

Paul


----------



## dragonslumber (Nov 7, 2009)

Burls always look so nice turned. I like the 2 tone in the top one, real nice work.
Don


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice and I like your photos as well.

John


----------

